# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  اذا تريد تشوف بيتك ...فدخل

## bawsel

السلام عليكم 

رووووووووح على موقع http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html  ونزل البرنامج على يمين الشاشة بتحصل download اضغط عليه وبرنامج وحده بينزل 
بس 
اذا سرعة الانترنت عندك بطيئة ماااااااااااااا بتستمتع اقل شيء 128 Kbps 

ولا تنسو تشوف سلطنة عمان الحبيبة 

حياااااااااااااااااااااااااكم

(اسف اذا كان موضوغ متكرر) :embarrest:   :weird:   :sad2:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسلمووو اخوي باسل
وماننحرم من مشاركاتك الطيبه
يعطيك العافيه
شمعه

----------


## ابو طارق

*موقع رائع* 

*مشكور*

----------


## **ملاك الروح**

يسلموو خوي..

يعطيك العافية..

----------


## المستجير

روعه الله يسلم يدينك

----------


## bawsel

مشكوررررين على تعقيبات الجملية ونتعهد لكم كل ما هو جديد

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

مشكور اخوي

----------


## اللواتي رافضي

مشكوور اخوي

انا بعد من سلطنة عمان


تحياتي 
اللواتي رافضي

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

شكرا على الموضوع المميز

----------


## حنونة صغيرة

تسلمي

----------


## solav

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلمووووووووو خيووووووو على الموقع

ربي ما يحرمنا من جديدك

----------


## حــــايــرة

يسلووووووووووووووووووووووو 
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## khozam

يسلمووووو

خيي   bawsel

الف الف الف شكر

----------

